# UK suppliers for Soft Hand Plastisol Heat Transfers?



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

if anyone knows any UK suppliers for Soft Hand Plastisol Heat Transfers, please let me know

ive been looking into plastisol heat transfers with a heat press.

but would like something with a softer hand feel, something closer to water based screen prints.

im not sure if water based heat transfers are available.

i want something that looks light, rather than the heavy feel of standard plastisol.

any advice welcome

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

You should contact the suppliers for samples to see what is available.


----------

